# Transporting Large Numbers of Rabbits



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been thinking seriously about raising for PelFreez, if they have openings on the route near here.

After figuring out cage configurations, breeding schedules, et al, something occurred to me.

How do you transport a couple or three hundred rabbits?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Are you transporting or are they??


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Are you transporting or are they??


As I understand it, I would be transporting the rabbits to a pick up point.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

You either will have to ship by plane or pick them up. I know alot of people that ship thier rabbits, although you will have to pay a shipping free. And they need to be shipped in a secure container.

You might have to pick them up....not sure how you would fit 300 rabbits in the back of your car, but you could always pick them up.

SO what is pel-freeze anyway? I never really heard of it..


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nononono. I do not want to fly the rabbits anywhere, nor do I intend to ship them. I would be taking them to PelFreez's pick up.

Pelfreez is a company that buys rabbits from breeders. THEY pick up at certain designated delivery sites. One of the routes is relatively near our place, so I was researching how to transport the animals.

A couple of folks here have dealt or are dealing with PelFreez, and I thought they would be able to answer the question.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Jesse L said:


> You might have to pick them up....not sure how you would fit 300 rabbits in the back of your car, but you could always pick them up.


Pony is wanting to get the rabbits from her place TO the PelFreez pickup point, not FROM it.



> SO what is pel-freeze anyway? I never really heard of it..


I guess you haven't read the threads on commercial rabbit production. PelFreez is a commercial rabbit processor that many in the midwestern U.S. sell to. They have truck routes to various places to pick up rabbits. If you're not on their route (many are not), you have to meet the truck at a designated pickup point that IS along the route.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen people transporting lots of rabbits in normal stackable carrying cages, or larger than normal carrying cages that fit multiple rabbits, and I've also seen many use those chicken crates, you know the ones with the doors in top, often their wooden but the rabbit auction people have the yellow plastic ones. Those would be okay with a sheet of corrugated plastic/cardboard on the bottom to keep them from urinating and defecating on rabbits below them. I imagine you could fit a goodly number of fryers in one of them, just wouldn't over pack them in there.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Do you deliver them alive or dead? Dead you might fit in the car.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Honorine said:


> I've seen people transporting lots of rabbits in normal stackable carrying cages, or larger than normal carrying cages that fit multiple rabbits, and I've also seen many use those chicken crates, you know the ones with the doors in top, often their wooden but the rabbit auction people have the yellow plastic ones. Those would be okay with a sheet of corrugated plastic/cardboard on the bottom to keep them from urinating and defecating on rabbits below them. I imagine you could fit a goodly number of fryers in one of them, just wouldn't over pack them in there.


Honorine's suggestions are pretty much on the money.


I have some chicken crates that I use for the first level being
directly stacked on the truck bed. I think Pel-Freez
also sells the crates.

I prefer to make wire transports due to better air circulation.
We use metal to make catch pans just like the show people
use on their transports. I also use individual celled transports
for any roasters going to the truck. They can be stacked
without worry of urine or fecal material being dropped onto
the rabbits underneath. Believe me.......your buyer will
appreciate everything you do to deliver a clean fryer to him!
(A lesson in "how to make friends!") I don't like to use
plywood, cardboard, or feed sacks for the dividers between
levels. It's too messy.

If making your transports, don't make them too tall. You don't
want the fryers piling up on each other to suffocate. The height
of the chicken transport is usually good.

My transports are made to fit the bed of the truck (or trailer).
They hold from 10 to 18 fryers. The transports are placed in the
truck and I use a cart to take the fryers from the barn to the
loading area. 

Good luck with your venture!

Linda Welch


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

They must sell those plastic crate things? Thats how some of the breeders on the meat run bring theirs, and they really cram them in there, although the meat guy only wants about 8 per crate. These they stack about 8 high I think, it does have some hay in it to keep them occiupied, but yeah, they will pee on each other (I wondered about that, eeeeewwwww) 

Most of the larger "meat" breeders I see on the meat run put them in the back of a pick up truck, I guess they just hose it out when they;re done.

We usually cram them in the travel cages, its a short ride, so usually two per hole. If I was doing 300, yeah, I guess I would need a truck. I'm trying to shoot for 50 a month, but that has not worked yet.


----------



## Kyah (Oct 29, 2007)

When we used to have Cals, (many moons ago) there was a little old German man that came around and took them to the States. He collected everyone's rabbits in the area and took them all in his truck, and if memory serves me, he did use the plastic chicken crates. I think he had to have at least 200 or so to make the trip. He weighed the fryers and paid cash... so much / pound.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

If you decide to drive them over the range like a cattle drive, I'll come film it!
Rock


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rock said:


> If you decide to drive them over the range like a cattle drive, I'll come film it!
> Rock


ROTFL!!

Dude, now I am totally trying to figure out how to stage it for a short film clip: Rabbit Drive!

We could play "Rawhide" in the background, change the words to fit rabbits...

Are you experienced in filming? If not, our son has some friends who are independent film makers. I have to run this one past him. What a hoot!


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

That would be funny!

Sorta OT... We have a Chihuahua, and I always would joke about "herds of wild Chihuahuas"....Then we went to see Beverly Hills Chihuahua (yeah, it was a lame movie, but cute) and look! Herds of wild Chihuahuas! LOL Wonder how they filmed all those dogs....


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Everyone I know uses chicken crates. A dozen fryers in a crate that's probably 36" x 36" x 8" or so. Stack them up several high. If you really are into it you can get a small trailer (one of those fiberglass enclosed ones, or a horse trailer) and make shelves to put the crates on. That keeps the rabbits cleaner (no peeing down on the lower rabbits).

Jennifer


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been transporting rabbits, sometimes in individul *containers*, sometimes in pens(cages) that hold up to a dozen youngsters. A local grocery store keeps it's empty cardbnoard boxes outside the front door for their customers, and I often snag them for transport purposes-- afterwards, they make for good bonfire material!!! My processor has seen my rabbits arrive in "pop tart" and " stoufer's lean cuisine' boxes on a real regular basis!!! Ho0wever, I have yet to transport any in a "trix" cereal box......


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

i just went out and bought a small 5x8 trailer i plan on building cages to fit on it and will be using tarps to separate layers and to cover them. I do have a question that goes along with this topic do i need to throw a tarp on top in the summer months or will the wind be fine also the trailer bottom is a mesh floor will i need to put a tarp down to keep them from getting to much of an under draft.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Rock said:


> If you decide to drive them over the range like a cattle drive, I'll come film it!
> Rock


Film titles:
Its a short hop to Houston
Hippity Hop to the Butcher Shop
3:10 to Yummmmma


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My biggest concern was that the rabbits might start fighting with each other. I guess if they're packed tightly enough, that won't be an issue?


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pony said:


> My biggest concern was that the rabbits might start fighting with each other. I guess if they're packed tightly enough, that won't be an issue?



Putting the rabbits in a strange situation, all at once, all together, seems to help keep them calm-- just don't leave them together for a long period, when tempers could start to flare. I have even mixed rabbits from different sources-- but p[refer to keep rabbits that are familiar with each together-- and i do keep the rougher, older bucks AWAY from each other--they get around all the does and get downright possessive!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, everyone! (and for the giggles at the thought of the rabbit round up!)


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Pony said:


> My biggest concern was that the rabbits might start fighting with each other. I guess if they're packed tightly enough, that won't be an issue?



Yes, it _can _be an issue. *IF* I have a "fighter" in a litter, it
is normally identified before shipping day. He/she is placed
in an individual cage. If that rabbit is placed with others
in a communal cage at shipping, he/she will fight. He is
hauled in an separate transport cell. If rabbits begin
to fight while loading, the bully can usually be identified and
removed from the communal transport.

_For the most part_, once the vehicle begins moving, the
rabbits rarely move. 

Just my personal opinion and experiences...........
Linda Welch


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dlwelch said:


> Yes, it _can _be an issue. *IF* I have a "fighter" in a litter, it
> is normally identified before shipping day. He/she is placed
> in an individual cage. If that rabbit is placed with others
> in a communal cage at shipping, he/she will fight. He is
> ...


Your personal opinion and experiences are what I come here for! When we all share what works for us, what we think of it, how it's worked for the rabbits, then the joy of working with rabbits is increased. 

IMO, of course.


----------

